# When did you notice implantation bleeding?



## dakotadawn

Just out of curiosity. If you got implantation bleeding, how early did it happen (how many dpo) and if you're comfortable what was it like?


----------



## dakotadawn

:[


----------



## Laura617

I didn't have it with my first but might have had it this cycle (fingers crossed here). Yesterday I had light pink just on the toilet paper when I wiped then nothing else, so I was 9dpo as I'm 10 dpo today.

What was your experience?


----------



## dakotadawn

I don't know if I ever had it. I think I may have once but I don't remember what day it was or anything. I lost that one at about four and a half weeks anyway. 

According to FF I'm 4 dpo today. Whether I actually am or not, I don't know. I don't test. My cycles are 25-26 days and I am currently cd16. Today I noticed some reddish/brown when I whipped so I checked and it was definitely there so I got curious. Would it be too early if I go by FF chart? I never spot but my Last AF started by spotting, lasted two days and then spotted for two days. The light reddish/brown hasn't came back yet, but I was just wondering :]


----------



## dakotadawn

Nobody?


----------



## tracdesi

After doing some reading apparently according to a few ladies' Gyn/GP's it can happen anywhere between 3-14days past ovulation.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I just got a bit of red spotting today, im either 9 or 11dpo but i read that ib is never fresh red blood so i guess im out :cry:


----------



## JaniceT

I didn't get implantation bleeding with #1 but I did with my current pregnancy at 13dpo morning. Brown smear on my panty liner and pinkish when wipe.


----------



## kattyboop21

Its highly doubtful I am pregnant because I have been trying for 8 months + now! I assumed I'd had a miscarriage in September but now wonder whether it was a very late period (I was 7 days late!) This month *judging by my ovulation app on my phone* I am 3 days late. I had a tiny amount of brown discharge yesterday and again this morning but it was pink and gloopy, but its gone again? My period cramps started last Saturday so I assumed I'd come on within 3 days of that but haven't. I have tested and BFN so I'm certain I'm not pregnant again! I'm really having no luck this time round! With my first it happened from unprotected sex ONCE! I'm destined to have just the one child I think lol. Good luck all xxx


----------



## dakotadawn

I've read that the color, if it is implantation, shows how long ago it implanted. If it is pinkish then it is fresh and an active site, if it is brown it is older and implanted prior to the bleeding. That's just what I have read, and it makes sense to me. I read 3-14 and 4-14 and 6-8 and 6-12 and 7-10... so I was just wondering what women who actually had it have to say about it.


----------



## mama2K

With my 1st pregnancy, I had it around 12-13 dpo. It was light pink and sometimes brown only when I wiped, barely enough for a panty liner and lasted for 3 days. This cycle I had the same type of spotting at 12 dpo which lasted 2 days this time. Af is now two weeks late and multiple bfn. Going for bloods today.


----------



## dakotadawn

kattyboop21 said:


> Its highly doubtful I am pregnant because I have been trying for 8 months + now! I assumed I'd had a miscarriage in September but now wonder whether it was a very late period (I was 7 days late!) This month *judging by my ovulation app on my phone* I am 3 days late. I had a tiny amount of brown discharge yesterday and again this morning but it was pink and gloopy, but its gone again? My period cramps started last Saturday so I assumed I'd come on within 3 days of that but haven't. I have tested and BFN so I'm certain I'm not pregnant again! I'm really having no luck this time round! With my first it happened from unprotected sex ONCE! I'm destined to have just the one child I think lol. Good luck all xxx

You're not out until AF comes so keep those fingers crossed!


----------



## dakotadawn

mama2K said:


> With my 1st pregnancy, I had it around 12-13 dpo. It was light pink and sometimes brown only when I wiped, barely enough for a panty liner and lasted for 3 days. This cycle I had the same type of spotting at 12 dpo which lasted 2 days this time. Af is now two weeks late and multiple bfn. Going for bloods today.

Ohh good luck!!! Let us know how it goes! Sometimes it takes longer for those lines to come up :]

I'm somewhere between 5 and 7 dpo. So I noticed it somehwere between 4 and 6 dpo if that's what it was.


----------



## dakotadawn

anybody else?


----------



## dakotadawn

No fun:[


----------



## TicToc

With my first I had brown implantatin bleeding about 4 days after af was due and I already had my BFP.


----------



## robo123

Hiya, with my first pregnancy i did have IB... it was pinkishe when i wiped that was it, not enough to get on my underwear, unfortunately that ended in MC> 

This month i have had blood when i wiped but I had slight thrush i think and maybe that is what caused it, that was on wednesday. I have had pains in my abdomen like hunger pains and stabbing pains now and again on my left side, but dont really have my hopes up as i have been TTC for 18 months nearly. 

GL hope you get Your BFP. xxxx


----------



## arj

1st baby no IB, second baby IB 12 days past ovulation, it was just a little browny coloured spot on my undies. Wasn't expecting to get IB, so immediately took a test, negative, as was the next day and the day after. Then the day after that (15 dpo) i missed my period and got a BFP!


----------



## purplepeenut

I had brown spotting at 8dpo and it lasted for 2 days gradualy getting lighter. On the first day I had one blob of bright redish-pink and by the start of the third I had one tiny bit of brown blood. There was never enough to fill a liner and just before it started I had a sharp pain on the side (i'm guessing where it would have attatched). Apart from the redish-pink it was completely brown and looked like dried blood. I'm due for AF today and so far no show but we shall see I guess. Never had anything like that before. Will let you know if I get a BFP :) then we'll be sure it was implantation :D


----------



## arj

Just got a :bfp: at 13 dpo! 

No implantation bleeding at all this time!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I posted on thurs to say i'd had red spotting and brownish/pink gunk and thought i was out...............................But guess what - i got my :bfp: yesterday!!!! I've never had ib before but i guess that's what it was?

When you guys testing?

Congrats arj :happydance:


----------



## sue_88

I think I've had IB today......9 DPO.......noticed it in my underwear......pinky creamy discharge (TMI) and also when I wiped....thought I was out at one point as I felt the characteristic runny feeling - down there :blush: but nope just more pinky/brown stuff.

It appears to have stopped for the while.


----------



## TicToc

This time no IB so far either. I am 14dpo today and got bfp last night. If IB come late like it did with my first (18dpo) I will let you know.....that seems so weird to me that someone could get a bfp and then have IB four days after af is late.....but I guess it can happen :shrug:

And congrats to Mrs. Moo!!!


----------



## nicolby

I didn't get it with my son, but I did with my last pregnancy. It was 12dpo, and I had pink when I wiped, and it only lasted that one brief minute, and that was it. I got my bfp 2 days later at 15dpo.


----------

